# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum >  TESSLER?

## wynn

I am no leckie I don't understand everything this guy says but is he talking sense?

OK I know the video is an hour long but you dont need to watch the whole thing to see if this guy is bullshitting or not.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOq9C3YSjKg

----------


## Justloadit

Hi Wynn,

I have not gone through the whole video, just the first 3 experiments that was shown.

1st experiment - Where he shows that the voltage from the battery does not light the globe much. The batteries are 36V (2 by 18V Lithium).
When he connects his motor generator, the globes are bright. What he is not showing here is the power consumption from the batteries in both conditions. The motor that the has there is probably drawing 3 or 4 amps with no load, as it is a DC motor. The "generator" is probably an ac motor inverted. Now if the motor spins at 4,000 RPM, the electricity generator will produce the electricity at about 60Hz. Then he uses a multimeter to show the voltage. What type of multimeter is it? 
how many samples per second can it do? 
is it a RMS instrument? 
So the reading he show when the bulbs are connected as a few volts simply shows that the instrument does not have the capacity to measure the wave shape coming out of the alternator.

So there is no comparison, of power into the globe from the generated side, versus the power drawn from the battery to produce the work. So where is the energy coming from? The only place is the battery! Its not free, he had to charge the battery up from some where. It is like saying that running your radio of a battery is free energy. Yes the action of running the radio is free, but it did cost some money to produce the battery, and in the case of a rechargeable battery to charge it up.

2nd experiment - Placing a transformer on the out put of the alternator, and showing the voltage when the transformer is unloaded. Means nothing in my book, transformers have different voltages from an open circuit to loaded.
He then proceeds to connect various fluorescent tubes and shows them lighting up. Come on people, the principle of a fluorescence tube is that you apply a voltage in the excess of 300V and the gas will excite and emit ultra violet light which excites the fluorescence and emits light which we can see. Again he does not show the power that the motor generator uses to produce the light. That is why there is a transformer in your fitting, which increases your mains to a higher voltage to excite the gas. The element at the end of the tube is used to heat up the gas, so that the light can work faster. With the florescence tubes, the more light you require , the warmer the gas must be, and the more energy is required to excite the gas. The tubes displayed are note tested against a light meter to show the brightness of the light. Simply glowing is very different to lighting up a room when it is dark. A video camera, because of its internal light level meter will adjust the iris to the image it is viewing, and will display the light source as very bright, because it is adjusting for maximum light capture - its the nature of the camera requirements.

He also then goes on to say that he could light up the whole ceiling with LEDs and his gadget. Well LEDs need little power to emit light so yes 36V at about 10 amps would give about 36,000lumens, damn bright it would be.

3rd experiment - showing the "radiant electricity". He is using some cheap pencil, which has a buzzer and a light which emits a sound and flashes a light, when it detects radiant electricity. With the power systems we have in our houses, the mains in the electrical wires emit this energy, so when you bring this device close to the wire it buzzes and the light flashes. These units usually require that you place your hand on a part of the device to increase the sensitivity, much like when you touch a microphone wire, the sound increases because of the amount of energy your boy picks up and passes on to the microphone. Now the first time he shows this experiment running, his left hand is behind the table, and there is no emitted electricity, then he goes around a second time but his left hand moves down. I think here he touches something to increase the receptive area of the device and it immediately starts buzzing. He then passes the device all over and it emits a sound. Effectively, the complete system is tied as an individual unit and this will create the buzz.

After this I decided I needed to do some real work as I have bills to pay.

----------

adrianh (08-Oct-16), wynn (10-Oct-16)

----------


## adrianh

...the point where engineering and the uneducated meet....commonly known as bullshit or disaster!

----------

wynn (10-Oct-16)

----------

